# DF: 33 Solo Grappling Drills in 7 Minutes



## Clark Kent (Mar 26, 2011)

*33 Solo Grappling Drills in 7 Minutes
By jasculs - 03-26-2011 07:11 PM
Originally Posted at: Deluxe Forums*
====================

Someone asked me: What are some solo drills and exercises that I can do by myself to help me improve my grappling?

Now there is nothing that can compare to having a training partner but that doesnt mean you cant put in some work alone whether it is to help you right now while you are looking for a good gym to train at or if you are looking to supplement your training.

Here are 33 solo drills that I filmed in about a 7 minute period back to back that I thought up as I went along. I have a ton more but I wanted to give something to start with. You can use those drills to:

* Increase your agility
* Increase your mobility
* Increase your conditioning
* Increase your body awareness
* and so on

These are great to add to your workouts as well to help make them a bit more grappling specific. Check them out:

And as always Thanks for Watching,
Jason Scully




Read More...


----------



## SenseiMattKlein (Apr 23, 2011)

These are top drills. I feel a workout coming on. Thanks Jason.


----------

